
Air Canada joins WestJet in severing ties with Hopper over 'secret fares' Claim - cpncrunch
http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/westjet-hopper-1.4648493
======
smt88
My reading of this is that Hopper did have a "private" (i.e. exclusive) fare,
and Air Canada just didn't like the negative PR of the word "secret"

~~~
ggm
I also think this. There is a difference between what entities say they do,
and say why they did it, and what they actually did. It wouldn't surprise me
to be told a lawyer proofread letter went to Hopper saying things in the
spirit of "because you broke the strict terms of the contract which enforced
your pricepoint, the contract is void, and the penalty clauses for further
breach, (including talking about this letter) are expensive"

~~~
cpncrunch
I get the impression that the fares are lower than the AC and WJ website
fares, but they're not exclusive to Hopper -- they sell the same "secret"
fares to other travel agents. In which case, should we be checking the price
on kayak.com or similar sites when booking? Normally I book directly with WJ
or AC because I assume that will always be the cheapest, but perhaps my
assumption was wrong.

Anyway, it was silly of them to put out this press release without running it
by AC and WJ first.

